# Micromax Canvas 4 Leaks; Without a Physical Home button; CAN?



## readermaniax (Jun 26, 2013)

*UPDATED: Micromax Canvas 4 Leaks; Without a Physical Home button; CAN?*

*Update*

Micromax today started the prebookings for thier new competitor for the Galaxy s4, As it was leaked in the picture the phone wont be shipping with the physical home button for sure.

More details will be released on the 8th of July, Will make it to the show for an exclusive coverage. 

The phone will be sporting a 13 MP camera with a single Flash and it was hinted that the processor would be 8 core.

More Info and Pictures : The Micromax Canvas - 4 Avalable for Pre-Order


_
The Micromax Canvas4 Picture was leaked on Twitter a few days back, What astonished me was the dissapearence of the Physical home button.

The phone looks good over all, but the question is "Can it actually make users shift from samsung to Micromax?" When most of the questions start with CAN why cant answers?

Have a Look. Micromax Canvas 4 Leaks ahead of its Launch on June 28 2013 | Gizolo - The Gadget Blog

There have been news over the internet that Micromax is already at no.3 in the Smart Phone Industry in India. 
Being a Fan of the company i really want it to go No.1

Hope They put something like a 8 core processor in this._


----------



## Flash (Jun 26, 2013)

If Chinese CAN, Micromax CAN!



readermaniax said:


> There have been news over the internet that Micromax is already at no.3 in the Smart Phone Industry in India.
> *Being a Fan of the company i really want it to go No.1*


What?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 26, 2013)

^^ Gearbox posted what i was about to.
really..
i hope OP has copied/pasted that along with the other things.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 27, 2013)

readermaniax said:


> Hope They put something like a 8 core processor in this.



Then put a 10 core or 14 core with 3-8gb memory and then a COOLING FAN... And then smartphone water cooling system....


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 27, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Then put a 10 core or 14 core with 3-8gb memory and then a COOLING FAN... And then smartphone water cooling system....



HAHAHAHA..lol...Matter of time when we start buying cooler master cooling pads for phones...


----------



## funskar (Jun 27, 2013)

Micromax should use Antec water/liquid coolers or else bajaj pankhe


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 27, 2013)

There will be lots of things that'll start disappearing gradually from a Micromax phone. It's just a matter of time , usually.


----------



## readermaniax (Jun 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> There will be lots of things that'll start disappearing gradually from a Micromax phone. It's just a matter of time , usually.



HAHAHAHHA! Im flipping out here!

LOLLL


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 27, 2013)

XOLO is giving very tough competition to micromax so i request micromax to launch CANvas 5 with haswel i5 and 4gb ram


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> XOLO is giving very tough competition to micromax so i request micromax to launch CANvas 5 with haswel i5 and 4gb ram



I hope you're JK.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 27, 2013)

Shah said:


> I hope you're JK.



was that such a bad joke


----------



## Krow (Jun 27, 2013)

Canvas 4 looks like S4


----------



## funskar (Jun 27, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> XOLO is giving very tough competition to micromax so i request micromax to launch CANvas 5 with haswel i5 and 4gb ram



There should be a gtx titan sli too for solid gaming


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 27, 2013)

22k for Micromax! 
I wonder how many will buy it.


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> 22k for Micromax!
> I wonder how many will buy it.



Probably, All those girls and noobs who think that they are always right.


----------



## webgenius (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not sure why you guys are bashing MMX so much. Being an Indian company they have done quite well, and is really giving sleepless nights to its MNC competitors (Sammy, LG, HTC).

Agreed that they source their components from China/Taiwan and whole of development to packaging is done there, but with more sales there is a good possiblitiy that some of their operations may be moved to India. They had even announced to setup and R&D center in India few months back (in Bangalore?). If this does happen, it's a real good sign for Indian economy.

And moving to #1 position doesn't happen overnight. Just look at the progress of Sammy or LG, and you'll see how they progressed from a small company to being #1. MMX may or may not have the potential to be the next Sammy, but at least they seem to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I'm not sure why you guys are bashing MMX so much. Being an Indian company they have done quite well, and is really giving sleepless nights to its MNC competitors (Sammy, LG, HTC).
> 
> Agreed that they source their components from China/Taiwan and whole of development to packaging is done there, but with more sales there is a good possiblitiy that some of their operations may be moved to India. They had even announced to setup and R&D center in India few months back (in Bangalore?). If this does happen, it's a real good sign for Indian economy.
> 
> And moving to #1 position doesn't happen overnight. Just look at the progress of Sammy or LG, and you'll see how they progressed from a small company to being #1. MMX may or may not have the potential to be the next Sammy, but at least they seem to be heading in the right direction.



The reason behind me hating them is because they don't open source there stuff and have shitty ROMs. Also they use sub-par components and their after sales just sucks.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

webgenius said:


> I'm not sure why you guys are bashing MMX so much. Being an Indian company they have done quite well, and is really giving sleepless nights to its MNC competitors (Sammy, LG, HTC).
> 
> Agreed that they source their components from China/Taiwan and whole of development to packaging is done there, but with more sales there is a good possiblitiy that some of their operations may be moved to India. They had even announced to setup and R&D center in India few months back (in Bangalore?). If this does happen, it's a real good sign for Indian economy.
> 
> And moving to #1 position doesn't happen overnight. Just look at the progress of Sammy or LG, and you'll see how they progressed from a small company to being #1. MMX may or may not have the potential to be the next Sammy, but at least they seem to be heading in the right direction.



Taiwan is not a bad place to source components, although you do need to be careful in Mainland China.


----------

